# Looking 4 irrigation recommendations (w/pics)



## SanFranDan (Apr 15, 2019)

Space is 23' x 23' square. Location is San Francisco w/ mild climate with little to no rain all year. temps are usually in the 50-70degree range, with a few days in the summer that hit 80-90's. This space receives about 4hrs of Sun per day, soil drains slow. no water restrictions.

What are my best options for irrigation setups, what type of sprinklers etc?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Perfect for a hunter mp3000 in each corner.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

Or even four MP 2000s if you plan on any mulch beds. I'd also use 6" heads. Looks like an easy design.


----------

